# The Ultimate Round Column Mill Fix



## YYCHM (Oct 12, 2020)

https://www.homemadetools.net/forum..._content=10-12-20-167877&fi=167877#post167877


----------



## David_R8 (Oct 12, 2020)

Here it is on his channel. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 12, 2020)

Episode Two: Chain and sprocket double date with finger and blood. That scared me.

Cool winter project though.


----------

